# 4 / 5 "s for northeast



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

alberta clipper.....i heard a posibble 4 to 5 inches , saterday afternoon into saterday night....looking like this winter is going to be ok after all.:yow!:


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

dont say to much it might get scared and not come at all
Im hoping we are due
EVan


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

1 to 2 inches or less in Ct


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

PORTER 05 said:


> alberta clipper.....i heard a posibble 4 to 5 inches , saterday afternoon into saterday night....looking like this winter is going to be ok after all.:yow!:


Yes and the winter will turn out fine afterall. We should end up above average in snowfall again, March is looking pretty good too at least up until the middle. We will see what pans out, Iam expecting a few more events with the way things are looking right now.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

They're saying only less than an inch here in Northern, NJ :crying: But they're also sayong a chance for snow late next week, we'll see what happens xysport


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

I guarantee at least 6" in the Hudson Valley.
Why: Cause I'll be doing the Poughkeepsie heart walk with the wife and dogs Saturday.prsport 
See what I do for you guys.
I'll take the plow of towards the end of the week, so you can play.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Two Alberta Clippers and open Great Lakes maybe we get lucky.
We are about 15 events short in Northern Ohio. I hope we catch it up in March. This has without a doubt, the worst winter I have ever seen!
I have not even made by parts money back yet!


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*snow is here as well*

The light snow has just begun here guys...We are supost to get 4" into sat. afternoon
March may turn out prety good after all :waving:


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I just heard 6-8" for NE CT payup 

Have fun and be safe


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Nothing in Southbury,CT


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

3 clippers the weather man said three and we got 0 all week they said we were going to get three clippers and sat would be the most snow 1 to 4 inches well wrong three time in a row and now its going to warm up by wed to the 40s again so ct missed out a gain


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

*all ready to go*



jt5019 said:


> 1 to 2 inches or less in Ct


i hope the weather is correct it' 4:30 pm and still waiting in waterbury,ct


----------



## josolar (Feb 18, 2004)

latest from 7 news is now only 1-3 west of boston.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

cha-chas plowin said:


> i hope the weather is correct it' 4:30 pm and still waiting in waterbury,ct


hahah dude the sun is out


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

*all ready to*



vipereng2 said:


> hahah dude the sun is out


you know thay tell you it will snow so it better snow damm new's guy's:angry:


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks like we are getting the shaft again from mother nature. :realmad: How does it go from 3-6" to less than an inch????????


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

i got a foot already and its still coming


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Got about 1.5" here!:crying:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

After the predicted 1-3" we ended up bone dry. No suprise, i wasnt planning on it anyways.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

I stepped out to a squeeky 1" of snow...I'm wonder if the other 3-4" apcked up over night before I could plow...Now I get to take the plow off with -6 wind chills.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

That sucks, I fixed my plow, my truck, had the blade mounted and no snow! Just a lousy 1/2".


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

We got about four to five snow flakes down in RI... accuweather says nothing in the near future :crying: :crying: 

Ivan


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*wrong again!*

Gee wizz boys & girls the weather man was wrong again, imagine that! No complaint here actually, we scraped everything in 2.5 hours & had our most profitable run of the winter (time/rate) wise. Time for green work anyway! payup


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

lawn king said:


> Gee wizz boys & girls the weather man was wrong again, imagine that! No complaint here actually, we scraped everything in 2.5 hours & had our most profitable run of the winter (time/rate) wise. Time for green work anyway! payup


Green work is what I'm banking on! The snow forcast isn't very convincing here.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

we got about 6" here on cape ann, ocean efffect snow dint stop till 2am....!


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

two and a half weeks too spring


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Our Clipper started real good! *
Died _40 minutes_ later with a big 1" on the ground! I looked out 
"Yeah BABY we going to plow tonight!"
Looked out again 40 minutes later STARS showing through the clouds!
I got a Virgin cutting edge with like 60 foot of push on it since the 9th of DEC!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I got 3.5 Inches here. Enought to do the whole route purplebou


----------

